# A reduced Breish Little Brother



## gbritnell (Jul 16, 2007)

A number of years back I took the plans I had for the Breisch Little Brother engine and scaled them down to about .437 diameter bore and built this engine. The framework is aluminum with an iron sleeve for the cylinder liner. The flywheels are brass and the reason for the one larger wheel is because it didn't have enough inertia to overcome the compression pressure to run reasonably slow. 
gbritnell


----------



## Ralph (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice looking engine you got there. Welcome to a great site !!!!!!!!


----------



## rake60 (Jul 16, 2007)

Amazing Craftsmanship!
I'm very happy you found us.


----------

